# In Search of A Telecaster Template



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey all,

Back to the forum after quite a long time away (university tends to get in the way of hobbies)

Anyways, I'm getting the itch to start another build and I was thinking about a telecaster, going to be modelled after the 40th anniversary edition's specs most likely.

I'm in need of a template and I was wondering if anybody had an accurate set that they might be willing to copy for me. Of course I'd pay for time, shipping and materials. I need the body for sure, and perhaps the neck as well although I'm leaning towards buying a neck currently.


Cheers!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots and lots of templates you can print out here. You may have to download it and go to a print shop to print full size, some will print in sections and the pages can be glued together to complete. Scroll way down, the site is in German, chrome will translate it if you want.

http://www.gitarrebassbau.de/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm actually looking for a CNC cut template copy on MDF, not just the plans. I don't want there to be any discrepency or guesswork.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a 66' fender sitting on a paper Tele template pulled off the Tele disscusion forum. It was cad camed off a 66' tele... see the line difference? 
My point is ... a cnc template is kind of overkill/overboard in the grand scheme of things. I took the PDF file for the template and printed it on full size on a couple of pieces of paper and taped it to a window. I line up the lines on the several pieces of paper ( there are several reference marks so it's easy ) taped it to a piece of plywood and cut a template. 
An MDF template I would stay away from ... I cut mine out of plexi glass then I cut a plywood one, MDF wears when you use a bearing on it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote by Jim DaddyO:
_Lots and lots of templates you can print out here. You may have to download it and go to a print shop to print full size, some will print in sections and the pages can be glued together to complete. Scroll way down, the site is in German, chrome will translate it if you want._

http://www.gitarrebassbau.de/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6


This is an awesome link!


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I've never tried these but they've been around for a long time.
http://www.guitarbuildingtemplates.com/Shop-now.html


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I can cut (CNC) you a set of templates or even a body if you like. I don't want to SPAM the forum with business so feel free to PM me for prices.

As shoretyus says, "accuracy" is a real can of worms. Anyone who claims to have an "accurate" template for any guitar is basing that solely on however many examples they've had access to. In my experience, the minute you claim to have accurate plans... someone whips out a guitar that's different :smile-new:.

As for template material, I use MDF. It's easily available and stable unless you dunk it in water! In any case, the first thing you should really do if you buy a set of templates is duplicate them and put a master set away! I've seen even 1/8" aluminum templates with router gouges in them.

Mike


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I would take Mike's offer and just take a body you can use as a template. That's the best option IMO. 
If you go with MDF, that's good too but I always add some countertop material to the MDF's surface so they don't get damaged through handling and repeated use (with double stick tape).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, the whole "accuracy" thing has to be taken in context. Leo designed these things to be made by unskilled labour, and they were. Not everyone followed the line the same, but they made guitars from all of them. I think any template is for them is just a guide. I am pretty sure they were generous with the tolerances.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice offer of Mike. A good route to go ..but I would like to point out that by making a template really helps you get an understanding of the drawing of the actual guitar and maybe develop some woodworking skills along the way. I was an experienced woodworker before I built my first one. Making a template was a good place to get my feet wet. Not cutting an expensive board right off the bat is sometime a good thing. 

It depends how your head is in the project. Damn addictive building them.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

This is making lots of sense Jim. 

I have downloaded and enlarged two templates and they are not exactly the same. For instance, one of them shows the string holes at 5 1/8" from the bottom instead of 5". 

That 1/8 of an inch discrepancy makes the difference between being able to use a standard drill press or not. Five inches is the farthest I can drill with mine.

From that, I made a jig that includes the string holes, the pickup cavities to the neck pocket, using my "real" Tele measurements from the string holes toward the neck pocket. Hence, all my future builds scale lenghts will remain accurate.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

These are awsome templates....and cheap.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171054170319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> I can cut (CNC) you a set of templates or even a body if you like. I don't want to SPAM the forum with business so feel free to PM me for prices.
> 
> As shoretyus says, "accuracy" is a real can of worms. Anyone who claims to have an "accurate" template for any guitar is basing that solely on however many examples they've had access to. In my experience, the minute you claim to have accurate plans... someone whips out a guitar that's different :smile-new:.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I sent you a PM. I understand the fact that exact body shapes will vary from file to file, I'm not too hung up on that. My reason for wanting CNC lies with the measurements for the neck pocket, bridge, ect. Rather than tackling those by hand I'd like to have as much accuracy as possible out of a CNC cut. I'm capable of doing it by hand, but I'd just rather leave that up to a machine and keep my focus on other parts of the project. 

Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------

